# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Η κλούβα μου!!!

## geocupra



----------


## karakonstantakis

*aaaaaaaa την έχουμε ξαναδεί Γιώργο !!!!!!!!!! Μόλις είδα την πρώτη φώτο το θυμήθηκα. Δεν πειράζει όμως, ας την ξαναδούμε !!! Είναι πολύ όμορφη !!!*

----------


## Gardelius



----------


## xarhs

πολλυ ωραια κλουβα........... εγω δεν την ειχα δει...!!!!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Ωραια κλουβα!! Γιωργο εαν θυμαμαι καλα εχεις βαλει τα zebra finches μεσα.

----------


## geocupra

ναι καλά θυμάσαι!
αυτη τη στιγμη εχει 5 ζευγάρια μεσα...και γινεται χαμος!!  :Jumping0011: 
εχω και μικρά που μόλις βγηκαν απο τη φωλιά...και περμενω ακομα 16 αυγα!!

----------


## ninos

πολύ ωραία κλούβα.. Μπράβο Γιώργο !!

----------


## sophiesch

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος σε κάποιο site είδα ότι την πουλάς μαζί με τα ζεβράκια. Πολύ θα ήθελα να την αποκτήσω μαζί με το περιεχόμενό της αλλά η κρίση βλέπεις... Πάντως αξίζει η κατασκευή! Εχεις βάλει πολύ μεράκι! Μπράβο!

----------


## tliotis

πολυ ωραια φίλε μου!έχει και μικρό πορτάκι για να τα πιάνεις τα πουλάκια

----------


## Orix

Ωραία δουλειά, πιάνουν τα χέρια σου  :Happy:

----------


## fysaei

ωραία κατασκευή Γιώργο..και από εμφάνιση δεν πάει πίσω...μου δίνεις ωραίες ιδέες γιατί και γω ψάχνομαι να φτιάξω κάτι στην ταράτσα ::

----------


## tliotis

για τις ακαθαρσίες τι βαζεις απο κάτω ?

----------

